# Mode hors ligne



## glenmor (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Depuis ce matin après une vaine tentative d'imprimer une page Web sous Firefox j'ai en permanence le message ci-dessous à chaque lancement de Firefox .

Mode hors connexion
Firefox est actuellement en mode hors ligne et ne peut accéder au Web.
Le navigateur est actuellement hors connexion et ne peut se connecter au site[/I].

    * L'ordinateur est-il connecté au réseau ?
    * Passez en mode connecté et réessayer.

J'ai eu recours à Utilitaire disque pour réparer disque et permissions mais rien n'y fait .
Par contre quand j'utilise Safari je vais sans problèmes sur le WEB ce qui signifie bien que je suis connecté . De même Firefox fonctionne sans problèmes avec un autre disque dur de démarrage.
A quoi correspond ce mode hors connexion ?
Quelle solution utiliser pour remédier au problème ?
Merci de vos explications, éclaicissements et solutions 
Glenmor












Firefox est actuellement en mode hors ligne et ne peut accéder au Web.
Le navigateur est actuellement hors connexion et ne peut se connecter au site.

    * L'ordinateur est-il connecté au réseau ?
    * Passez en mode connecté et réessayer.


----------



## Gidéhef (17 Octobre 2008)

Regarde dans le menu Fichier, tout en bas, et décoche "Travailler hors connexion" !


----------



## glenmor (18 Octobre 2008)

merci


----------

